

Magic, Yo, Ello, Ethan…Will Someone Tell Me What the Hell Is Going On? - gregmuender
https://medium.com/@GregMuender/why-flash-in-the-pan-startups-shouldn-t-piss-you-off-269758ce8fc8

======
gregmuender
Here's the new link! [https://medium.com/@GregMuender/how-to-become-tech-
famous-in...](https://medium.com/@GregMuender/how-to-become-tech-famous-
in-48-hours-8b1547628e25)

------
gregmuender
Had to make some changes, so I pulled the link. New one is coming soon!

